# r34 GTR front fender strips



## edjûh (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello all, i’m looking for the strips to mount the original front fenders.
See picture.

If you know or have anything.... please let me know.

Greets eddy










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------

